# Rumour about visas



## mattandalex (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey there folks!

We are a 23 year old couple from Edinburgh Scotland. Moving to Canada has been a long term ambition of ours and next year in September(ish) we should have the opportunity to do so.

I (Matt) have a Degree in Politics and International Relations and a Masters in European Politics and Society.

She (Alex) has a Degree in Sociology and International Relations. 

We are looking for any advice that anyone can give us about where is best to live, but more importantly whether because of our degrees we qualify for some sort of special work visa. We're not asking because we think we should get special treatment (lol!) but because we heard a rumor that the Canadian government was willing to give special visas for people with degrees.

Any help on any aspect of getting to (and living in) Canada would be great guys!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your degrees are not of much use to you unless they turn into employment. Are you both working at present and at what? If not what are you both hoping to do? Entry into Canada is very much employment skills driven. Your degrees/education will give you more points but in and of themselves will not admit you into the country.


----------



## mattandalex (Dec 10, 2012)

Well we're in our final years at uni. I work at a bar and she is a waitress. Will we need to get some experience in a particular field before applying?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mattandalex said:


> Well we're in our final years at uni. I work at a bar and she is a waitress. Will we need to get some experience in a particular field before applying?


Given your ages you should be looking at the IEC route.
Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## mattandalex (Dec 10, 2012)

That's great, thanks very much mate!


----------

